# Can a CAE + buck infect a CAE - doe by breeding?



## freedomfrom4 (Nov 4, 2009)

I have a CAE positive buck that I want to breed to my CAE negative doe. How high is the risk of her contracting it from him?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

No. A buck would have to have a pretty raging urinary tract infection or say pizzle rot to have white blood cells in his semen, then breed a doe who also has a major infection or open wound in or around the cervic that there is any blood to blood contact. It has been reproduced in a lab in France.

We never used a CAE positive buck knowingly once we started testing, but my bucks bred lots of CAE positive does and none converted. CAE is pretty tough to spread past colostrum and to a lesser degree milk. Vicki


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

Back in the first few years I was breeding goats, I unknowingly bought a few does who tested positive for CAE when I had them tested. I particularly liked one of the does who had raised her buck and doe twins. Since I wanted to retain the bloodlines, I sent all the positive does to the meat man and kept the buck to use on a few of my negative does. None of the does tested positive, nor did the doe kids or buckling I kept. After using him that one fall, the positive buck also went for meat. It just seemed easier to keep my bloodlines through the buck than to have two separate pens for the does.


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

I purchased a Boer buck (drove all the way to TN for him) that was "raised on CAE Prevention." He ended up testing CAE positive. He also had his rear tendons ripped out by dogs less than two months after arriving here. Also the first year we did whole adult herd test, I believe.
We managed to get three kid crops out of him before the Arthritis kicked in. With bad front needs and not much as far as hind legs went, we just couldn't keep him anymore.
He produced 50 kids for us. He was bred to does that tested Positive and does that tested Negative. The true negative does he bred did not convert later.
I had a young Positive buck end up settling a few does when he escaped. He hadn't been tested at that point. They remain negative as far as I know. I will know more after we do another whole adult herd test this year.


----------



## freedomfrom4 (Nov 4, 2009)

Sounds good. Thanks for the info!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> CAE is pretty tough to spread past colostrum and to a lesser degree milk. Vicki


Why is that, the colostrum vs the milk?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Colostrums roll is to impart immunity, so colostrum is saturated with the CAE virus....why I never understood why colostrum testing never became the test to run. Once the intestine has closed in the goatling, about 12 hours, the virus has very little effect in the goats system, even less as milk with very diluted amounts of the virus in it, in fact most of the time a CAE positive colostrum test will not be a CAE positive milk tests....with biotracking.com giving titer levels, this may not be true anymore. Then even less effect on the kid as it matures and starts ruminanting. Vicki


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

> .why I never understood why colostrum testing never became the test to run


Yeah, only one lab that I know of tests colostrum. It sure would be nice if more did...it's so easy.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Even WSU will test colostrum, it's on their billing printout, but you have to ask, they don't talk about it. Vicki


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks for the explanation, Vicki.


----------

